# New Ontario code changes



## Dpeckplb (Sep 20, 2013)

I was just told some changes that are coming for 2014 for the Ontario plumbing code. Some things are they are changing the venting rules, all brass must be lead free now, toilets in new construction can not exceed 4.8l per flush and water heater inlet and outlet pipes must have 2.2 m of insulation on them. 
Has anyone from the north been told what the new venting rules are or any other code changes?


----------



## buschbandit (Nov 26, 2013)

I have heard all stand pipes for residential clothes washers must be 2". As well as sizing requirements on water lines with the pex crimp fittings being so much smaller. Still waiting to get more updates


----------



## howitt (Aug 8, 2010)

I was told that a new change is that kitchen sinks must have a cleanout as close as possible after the trap.


----------



## buschbandit (Nov 26, 2013)

Is that not already in the code ? 7.4.7.1.(10)


----------



## Dpeckplb (Sep 20, 2013)

Correct washer drains must be 2" now. There is also a bunch of venting changes. Brass now must be lead free, so i guess brass is phased out. I am goin to a refresher course on the 22nd, so after that I will know for sure what all the changes are.


----------



## howitt (Aug 8, 2010)

I believe the change was that a removable trap cannot be a substitute for a clean out anymore. I am not sure, this is what was told to me. I am curious if there is a site that lists all the changes?


----------



## howitt (Aug 8, 2010)

http://origin.library.constantconta...11812885691-666/Reg_+332-12+Part+7+marked.pdf


----------



## LIQUID (Sep 26, 2013)

howitt said:


> I believe the change was that a removable trap cannot be a substitute for a clean out anymore. I am not sure, this is what was told to me. I am curious if there is a site that lists all the changes?


Makes sense to me since you need a cleanout after 180' change in direction and you are using 90' right off the bat using the union trap as a cleanout.


----------

